# preparing asia for the world cup



## fist of fury (Apr 28, 2002)

This has a little bit aof language in it so be ware

http://www.jogoff.com/#


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2002)

Soccer! It's downright un-American!


----------



## white dragon (Jun 28, 2002)

There's some soccer realted talk over in the Korean section under the topic Korea attacks Italy if anyone is interested...


----------

